# Bode Miller on Lance



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

How about this new bit of info...? Bode accusing Lance of taking performance enhancing drugs. Whats the opinion on this? It seems to me that Bode ought to shut his pie hole, considering his own checkered past, yes?


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

*Too bad.*

If Millar is engaging in such malicious gossip, then I will be disappointed, since I have gained respect for him after reading the recent BBC Cycling interview on his previous doping scandal, in which he came accross as mature and reformed, a true cycling pro. Certainly this is detrimental to his overall image, not good and totally immature!


mootinator said:


> How about this new bit of info...? Bode accusing Lance of taking performance enhancing drugs. Whats the opinion on this? It seems to me that Bode ought to shut his pie hole, considering his own checkered past, yes?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

mootinator said:


> How about this new bit of info...? Bode accusing Lance of taking performance enhancing drugs. Whats the opinion on this? It seems to me that Bode ought to shut his pie hole, considering his own checkered past, yes?


The guy is undoubtedly the most outspoken athlete in the world. The odds of him shutting his pie hole are slim to none, with no one betting on slim.

And what exactly is his 'checkered past'?

Silas


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> The guy is undoubtedly the most outspoken athlete in the world. The odds of him shutting his pie hole are slim to none, with no one betting on slim.
> 
> And what exactly is his 'checkered past'?
> 
> Silas



Well he likes his booze didn't you here?!?!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Hello!*



ru1-2cycle said:


> If Millar is engaging in such malicious gossip, then I will be disappointed, since I have gained respect for him after reading the recent BBC Cycling interview on his previous doping scandal, in which he came accross as mature and reformed, a true cycling pro. Certainly this is detrimental to his overall image, not good and totally immature!



Bode Miller not David Millar...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

rocco said:


> Well he likes his booze didn't you here?!?!


Personally I've never done any drunk ski racing, or bike racing for that matter. It seems pretty dumb, cocky, and over the top. But I don't really see the big deal. Sure he's setting a bad example for the 'kids' but pro athletes taking harmful substances seems much worse.

Bode is a nut, but certainly not a bad guy. Anyone else actually see the 60 minutes piece on him? He has some wacky workout regimen he does in a barn, looks painful.

Silas


----------



## ru1-2cycle (Jan 7, 2006)

That is my mistake. Sorry, fellow cyclists.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm sure Mr. Miller saw the LA's tests.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

Such a fine young man to be representing the US. BTW, where are the Olympics this year? Do most people care?


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Some do..*



Soggy Feed Bag said:


> Such a fine young man to be representing the US. BTW, where are the Olympics this year? Do most people care?


The Olympics are in Livigno Italy, and I care about them, as I was ski racing long before I was bike racing, hung that up a long time. Competed against Bode back when he was a very young kid, and me not too much older, and he was exceptional then. Let me tell you that being sort of drunk and or hungover at the start line of a ski race, it's not uncommon. Bode has never come to the start line drunk, but I'm sure he's had some "bad" mornings. Not that this has comprimised his ability, since he took his 136th straight start in a world cup ski race last week, the longest unbroken streak ever. The guy is a machine, and he wins races, and has been the most successful US ski racer ever in a world dominated by Austrians. If you've never been to a world cup downhill event, you don't know what you're missing. Picture 200,000 lining the slopes of a race course, all partying, cheering, yelling the entire race. It is amazing. He is a decent guy, he is very outspoken though, very. Such as in the case with the Armstrong statement, but then again, opinions are like *******s, everyone has one right (kind of like all of us jerks on here). He believes Armstrong doped. Big deal. Half of the cycling world believes that Armstrong doped, and probably most people on here believe that as well, or some people, since this is an American-centric site. Most American cycling fans will never believe that Armstrong doped. Most Europeans will believe that he did. It's the old, "Well I believe it when a Euro pro gets busted, but no American would ever do that" How naive people. Look at the outcry when Hamilton got busted.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Most American cycling fans will never believe that Armstrong doped. Most Europeans will believe that he did. It's the old, "Well I believe it when a Euro pro gets busted, but no American would ever do that" How naive people. Look at the outcry when Hamilton got busted.


And when exactly was Lance busted? And Miller claims he did come to the line drunk.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*He's not actually...*



BontyRider said:


> He's in danger of losing his sponsorships if he doesn't behave. He's acting like a 15 year old.


He's not actually. Yeah, they've told him to calm down a little, but nobody is dropping Bode anytime soon. It's not like he's broken the law or something like that. Hell, Kobe Bryant went to trial for rape, and his sponsors dropped him, and then picked him back up just like nothing had happened.


----------



## BontyRider (Jun 16, 2005)

He's in danger of losing his sponsorships if he doesn't behave. He's acting like a 15 year old.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> He's not actually. Yeah, they've told him to calm down a little, but nobody is dropping Bode anytime soon. It's not like he's broken the law or something like that. Hell, Kobe Bryant went to trial for rape, and his sponsors dropped him, and then picked him back up just like nothing had happened.


Yup. They would have to be the worst businessmen ever.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

zeytin said:


> And Miller claims he did come to the line drunk.


Hungover actually.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Exactly...*



FTF said:


> Hungover actually.


Hungover does not equal drunk. Was he at his best? You never would have known since he's won a ton of races, and the overall world cup title. Essentially, he doesn't have to prove anything, he's already done it. And continues to do it. 

One could argue that Armstrong was "busted" by the positive tests that came up this past year due to the snooping completed by l'Equipe. Of course we all know that he never would have doped right? Sort of like how Tyler never would have done it either? Pull the head from your arse. I'm not saying Armstrong doped, because in his tests, he's never had a positive one, and this stuff over the summer was suspect at best, and could not be proven because there was no other urine to test, but it appears, shall we say, shady?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> Hungover does not equal drunk. Was he at his best? You never would have known since he's won a ton of races, and the overall world cup title. Essentially, he doesn't have to prove anything, he's already done it. And continues to do it.
> 
> One could argue that Armstrong was "busted" by the positive tests that came up this past year due to the snooping completed by l'Equipe. Of course we all know that he never would have doped right? Sort of like how Tyler never would have done it either? Pull the head from your arse. I'm not saying Armstrong doped, because in his tests, he's never had a positive one, and this stuff over the summer was suspect at best, and could not be proven because there was no other urine to test, but it appears, shall we say, shady?


OMG, I didn't realize why it was so dark all the time, thank you for opening my eyes to the world outside my own anal cavity! WOW there is so much more to see. So which is it, Shady or busted?

FTF Thank you for clarification on hungover, that ups my opinion of him a smidge. As we have seen from postings here, skiing is dangerous enough no need to make it more so by acting stupidly.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ah well.*



zeytin said:


> OMG, I didn't realize why it was so dark all the time, thank you for opening my eyes to the world outside my own anal cavity! WOW there is so much more to see. So which is it, Shady or busted?
> 
> FTF Thank you for clarification on hungover, that ups my opinion of him a smidge. As we have seen from postings here, skiing is dangerous enough no need to make it more so by acting stupidly.


I said, shady, not busted. Armstrong never tested positive during competition testing. And for that matter, neither did Pantani, but hey, that's another whole can of worms.

Let's face it, we don't care about athletes unless they win. Bode is hungover and still wins, guess what? Nobody cares because he's winning. Same for cyclists, or any other pro athlete. We don't care, as long as they're winning.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Interestingly enough Bode Miller seems to hold a rather positive view on EPO:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/skiing/4334060.stm


Miller 'surprised' EPO is illegal
Bode Miller
American Bode Miller is defending World Cup champion
American skier Bode Miller says he is "surprised" that erythropoietin (EPO) is illegal and believes it carries "minimal" health risks.

The 27-year-old, who won last year's World Cup series, argued the use of EPO could improve safety for skiers.

"It would make it safer because you'd have less chance of making a mistake," he told Ski Racing website.

Sarah Lewis, a spokesman for the International Ski Federation, later played down the comments.

"Bode is renowned for making off-the-wall-type statements," Lewis said.

"That he now sees himself as qualified to comment on regulations about doping is interesting, to say the least.


When your brain starts to slow down, it makes it damn hard to make decisions
Bode Miller

"Should those responsible for World Cup courses think athletes were making themselves overextended, there would be changes to the technical parts of the course, not the introduction of artificial methods or substances."

EPO is primarily used by endurance sportsmen to boost stamina.

And Miller believes it could even mean the difference between life and death at the end of a long ski run.

"You have to make four or five decisions every second in skiing, every turn. These are conscious decisions, plus there's another hundred that are instinct," he said.

"And when your brain starts to slow down, as if you're holding your breath for two minutes, it makes it damn hard to make those decisions."

Meanwhile, Miller has delayed his return to Europe for the Alpine ski racing season in order to stay at the bedside of his brother, who was critically injured in a motorcycle crash last week.

Miller still intends to compete in the season's opening giant slalom in Soelden, Austria, on 23 October, and is now due to fly into Innsbruck on Thursday, several days later than originally planned.

His younger brother Chelone, 22, was in hospital after suffering "extensive head trauma" when his motorcycle crashed near the family home in New Hampshire last Thursday.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

1st


magnolialover said:


> One could argue that Armstrong was "busted" by the positive tests that came up this past year due to the snooping completed by l'Equipe.Of course we all know that he never would have doped right?


then


magnolialover said:


> I said, shady, not busted. Armstrong never tested positive during competition testing. And for that matter, neither did Pantani, but hey, that's another whole can of worms.


Oh yea "le quip" is so above suspicion, and I never brought up Tyler or Pantani but thats for another thread another day. I think Bode was out of line, I do care about the Olympics but more about things happening in other regions of the world and as for sports? I really don't pay attention to pro sports, don't ask me whose in the superbowl or any of that. When I watch sporting events on TV it's football (the real kind played with feet) and cycling if it's available.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*And...*



zeytin said:


> 1st
> 
> then
> 
> Oh yea "le quip" is so above suspicion, and I never brought up Tyler or Pantani but thats for another thread another day. I think Bode was out of line, I do care about the Olympics but more about things happening in other regions of the world and as for sports? I really don't pay attention to pro sports, don't ask me whose in the superbowl or any of that. When I watch sporting events on TV it's football (the real kind played with feet) and cycling if it's available.


And if you hadn't used the old ploy of taking my words out of context and not using the entire entry, you would have seen that indeed, in that first post I went on to say that I'm not saying Armstrong doped, I just said that there are plenty of people out there who believed that he did. Me not being one of them. He never tested positive during his career. Who am I to believe? L'Equipe or repeated testings by USADA and the UCI? I'll take the latter. I said this also in other posts. His "positive" finding by l'Equipe is "shady" though as I mentioned, although not proof of his doping, or not doping. l'Equipe is a well respected French sports newspaper, they're not a tabloid.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

magnolialover said:


> And if you hadn't used the old ploy of taking my words out of context and not using the entire entry, you would have seen that indeed, in that first post I went on to say that I'm not saying Armstrong doped, I just said that there are plenty of people out there who believed that he did. Me not being one of them. He never tested positive during his career. Who am I to believe? L'Equipe or repeated testings by USADA and the UCI? I'll take the latter. I said this also in other posts. His "positive" finding by l'Equipe is "shady" though as I mentioned, although not proof of his doping, or not doping. l'Equipe is a well respected French sports newspaper, they're not a tabloid.


You use shady in a lot of contexts, the tenor of your argument def came across as I, zeytin, am a myopic american with my head up my ass who doesn't want to believe that Lance (and for some reason Tyler was brought into it) doped even though he was busted. 
If, in actuality that was a misreading on my part and this last post is correct then I don't think we have anything to argue about, so lets go back to talking about the nipping dog, or the poop post in NCD( I should have plenty of insight there  )


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Indeed...*



zeytin said:


> You use shady in a lot of contexts, the tenor of your argument def came across as I, zeytin, am a myopic american with my head up my ass who doesn't want to believe that Lance (and for some reason Tyler was brought into it) doped even though he was busted.
> If, in actuality that was a misreading on my part and this last post is correct then I don't think we have anything to argue about, so lets go back to talking about the nipping dog, or the poop post in NCD( I should have plenty of insight there  )


I think we are on the same track for the most part. I wasn't neccesarily referring to you, specifically when saying that there are a lot of Americans who would say he's an American, there's no way he could be doping, there is a lot of that going on out there, but didn't want to single you out for it. 

I do use "shady" a lot, as there is a lot of shadiness about doping, and about whether or not people did it. Is the tests correct? Are they wrong? Is it possible? Can he test positive today and negative tomorrow? Unfortunately, following cycling has made us into sort of amateur doping afficianados, where when someone talks about it, we're like, "Oh yeah, they've been doing that in cycling for years..."

And Bode, yes, irresponsible for partying the night before racing. I would imagine he might have won more races had he not sometimes been hungover, ah, but youth. You're in Europe, traveling around, and hey, everyone wants to buy you a beer. What are you going to do?

Poop post. That reminds me of something I have to go and do.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> The Olympics are in Livigno Italy, and I care about them, as I was ski racing long before I was bike racing, hung that up a long time. Competed against Bode back when he was a very young kid, and me not too much older, and he was exceptional then. Let me tell you that being sort of drunk and or hungover at the start line of a ski race, it's not uncommon. Bode has never come to the start line drunk, but I'm sure he's had some "bad" mornings. Not that this has comprimised his ability, since he took his 136th straight start in a world cup ski race last week, the longest unbroken streak ever. The guy is a machine, and he wins races, and has been the most successful US ski racer ever in a world dominated by Austrians. If you've never been to a world cup downhill event, you don't know what you're missing. Picture 200,000 lining the slopes of a race course, all partying, cheering, yelling the entire race. It is amazing. He is a decent guy, he is very outspoken though, very. Such as in the case with the Armstrong statement, but then again, opinions are like *******s, everyone has one right (kind of like all of us jerks on here). He believes Armstrong doped. Big deal. Half of the cycling world believes that Armstrong doped, and probably most people on here believe that as well, or some people, since this is an American-centric site. Most American cycling fans will never believe that Armstrong doped. Most Europeans will believe that he did. It's the old, "Well I believe it when a Euro pro gets busted, but no American would ever do that" How naive people. Look at the outcry when Hamilton got busted.



I think we found Bode's biggest fan. LOL. I really can't say much for sking, because I could care less about the sport. However, his comments were very childish and immature. Is Drew Rosenhaus his agent? He sounds a little like TO. Why would someone let their mouth run for no apparanent reason? His comments made no real sense. I can only hope the worst for him in this years olympics.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

mootinator said:


> How about this new bit of info...? Bode accusing Lance of taking performance enhancing drugs. Whats the opinion on this?


Amstrong tested positive six times for EPO. They got him. 

I think it's a good thing that there are other athletes who are not afraid to call a spade. It is much better than ignoring the problem, giving athletes the idea that when they are caught no one will bring it up beyond the initial report.

All these colorless athletes who are afraid of saying anything that might upset their corporate masters has made sport a boring affair. We need more people like Bode and less like Armstrong.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Your not anti lance, no, not at all*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> Amstrong tested positive six times for EPO. They got him.
> 
> I think it's a good thing that there are other athletes who are not afraid to call a spade. It is much better than ignoring the problem, giving athletes the idea that when they are caught no one will bring it up beyond the initial report.
> 
> All these colorless athletes who are afraid of saying anything that might upset their corporate masters has made sport a boring affair. We need more people like Bode and less like Armstrong.


I have one question for you this time! Name once when Lance "got caught" or tested positive? Do your research properly next time!


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Your not anti lance, no, not at all*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> Amstrong tested positive six times for EPO. They got him.
> 
> I think it's a good thing that there are other athletes who are not afraid to call a spade. It is much better than ignoring the problem, giving athletes the idea that when they are caught no one will bring it up beyond the initial report.
> 
> All these colorless athletes who are afraid of saying anything that might upset their corporate masters has made sport a boring affair. We need more people like Bode and less like Armstrong.


I have one question for you this time! Name once when Lance "got caught" or tested positive? Do your research properly next time!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

FTF said:


> Hungover actually.



Another great champion who showed up at the starting line hung over...


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*not difficult.*



Bryn said:


> I have one question for you this time! Name once when Lance "got caught" or tested positive? Do your research properly next time!


even if you put aside his epo <b>positives</b> from the '99 tour, he still tested <b>positive</b> for triamcinolone the same year, but was able to come up with a perscription for a skin cream that contains it, thus getting a med. exemption. that scenario, oddly enough, was apparently what miller was referring to-athletes taking baned substances unknowingly enough to have plausible denial.


----------



## mikeman (Sep 17, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> I said, shady, not busted. Armstrong never tested positive during competition testing. And for that matter, neither did Pantani, but hey, that's another whole can of worms.
> 
> Let's face it, we don't care about athletes unless they win. Bode is hungover and still wins, guess what? Nobody cares because he's winning. Same for cyclists, or any other pro athlete. We don't care, as long as they're winning.


ML: Nice to see someone gets it. Lance's zipped lips motion to Ulrich regarding his little discussion in the breakaway with Simeoni in the 2004 Tour told me all I need to know. It is the cyclists' not so dirty little secret. That is why no one in the peloton ever lashes out at other riders who test positive. Its called professional courtesy, and Simeoni broke the silence along with Christophe Bassons and a few others. Its about time more people figure out that doping has been inextricably intwined with cycling since the time racing started in the late 19th century. Did anyone read the story regarding Charly Gaul passing away in ProCycling. The implication was doping messed the guys head so bad that he spoke of himself in the third person and said he was taking too much (amphetamine). Ended up a hermit living in a shack in the Ardennes with his dog in a psychic fog. Never really came out of it. Interestingly, Pantani worshipped Gaul's exploits and look what happened to Pantani. I think Pantani knew the score. He could just never come to terms with losing his livlihood when so many others do the same thing. Racing still makes for some kind of spectacle, just not as pure an event as many (especially Tyler believers) would like to believe.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nah..*



Soggy Feed Bag said:


> I think we found Bode's biggest fan. LOL. I really can't say much for sking, because I could care less about the sport. However, his comments were very childish and immature. Is Drew Rosenhaus his agent? He sounds a little like TO. Why would someone let their mouth run for no apparanent reason? His comments made no real sense. I can only hope the worst for him in this years olympics.


You mean "couldn't care less" about skiing. Common mistake lots of people make. If you "could" care less, that means you actually have more room to not care about something, if you "couldn't" care less, means you have no space left to not care about something.

Bode's got talent, and a big mouth. This he knows, and we know. Skiing is a freakin' hard core sport, and I can respect what Bode has done as no other American has done it before. His training regimen is crazy, and on many levels, he's just like Armstrong (loud mouthed, hard working, and has done what no other American has done). I'm an admirer of his, and have seen his talent close up and first hand. He's brash. Cocky. And he wins a lot. Sound like someone else you know? I'm not his biggest fan. 

Were his comments childish and immature? Not any more so that a lot of stuff that Armstrong has said over the course of his career and what he will no doubt continue to say. 

Would Armstrong let his mouth run for no apparent reason? The answer to that is yes. He has, and I'm sure that he will.

On a lot of level Miller and Armstrong are one in the same person.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> You mean "couldn't care less" about skiing. Common mistake lots of people make. If you "could" care less, that means you actually have more room to not care about something, if you "couldn't" care less, means you have no space left to not care about something.
> 
> Bode's got talent, and a big mouth. This he knows, and we know. Skiing is a freakin' hard core sport, and I can respect what Bode has done as no other American has done it before. His training regimen is crazy, and on many levels, he's just like Armstrong (loud mouthed, hard working, and has done what no other American has done). I'm an admirer of his, and have seen his talent close up and first hand. He's brash. Cocky. And he wins a lot. Sound like someone else you know? I'm not his biggest fan.
> 
> ...


Are you his second biggest fan? Apparently, a lot of Americans "could" "couldn't" care much about Bode or the rest of them.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/usatoday/20...Z58pPKs0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTA3YXYwNDRrBHNlYwM3NjI-


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

exactly- you can't say it as fact, not by a long-shot. some doubts were raised at best.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Bryn said:


> I have one question for you this time! Name once when Lance "got caught" or tested positive? Do your research properly next time!


 Just because the rules for cycling require both the A and B samples to be positive before someone can be sanctioned doesn't mean LA's B samples weren't positive. They were. He can't be sanctioned because the A samples were destroyed and couldn't be retested. People act like L'Equipe did the testing themselves when all they did was snoop around and get the results of the research tests of the old samples.

Why do you think he suddenly became lawsuit shy with L'Equipe? If that thing went to court there is no way his reputation would have survived. After all if he were generating false positives back then, and the pattern of positives doesn't support that contention, he would have continued to do so in the years after which he clearly didn't.

Lance got caught, Tyler got caught. Quibble about the meaning of guilt and being caught all you want but the simplest and most convincing interpretation of the evidence in both cases is they doped. It doesn't change my opinion of cycling or destroy my enjoyment in watching it (I would prefer they just stopped testing until other sports followed suit) but the whole debate does make clear why so many people believe the war propaganda machine in washington DC. They are willing to believe damn near anything if it means avoiding an uncomfortable truth.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

Such a shame. Bode took 5th today. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. No medal for Bode, LOL


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

Soggy Feed Bag said:


> Such a shame. Bode took 5th today. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. No medal for Bode, LOL


i know- i can't explain how happy i am about that, lol.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*That's OK...*



cmatcan said:


> i know- i can't explain how happy i am about that, lol.


That's all good, as DH is not normally his best event anyway.

He's still got slalom, GS, and Super G to tear through. 

Funny how you guys are all pissed about Bode being a loud mouthed ego maniac, but you love it when Lance does it, weird hypocricy you've got going on there don't ya think?

And yes, for the record before Soggy goes off on me again, I like it when pro athletes are ego maniacs, makes for good press conferences post competition.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

magnolialover said:


> That's all good, as DH is not normally his best event anyway.
> 
> He's still got slalom, GS, and Super G to tear through.
> 
> ...


It is one thing to be an ego maniac with-in your sport. But, when did he open his mouth about other sports and athletes. Please, steel magnolias lover, educate me.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

If it weren't bad enough that Armstrong keeps an enemies list, his butt kissers are now keeping their own lists. 

Sorry dudes, but if you are going to worship a guy who used EPO to win, you have to expect that people will remember what he did and talk about it.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> If it weren't bad enough that Armstrong keeps an enemies list, his butt kissers are now keeping their own lists.
> 
> Sorry dudes, but if you are going to worship a guy who used EPO to win, you have to expect that people will remember what he did and talk about it.


I am sorry, I must have missed the article where Lance was found guilty of using EPO. Could you please send me the link so I can read the story? Thanks. Feel free to pm it to me or just reply back so others can read it as well. Do all the major news station know about this as well? You may want to be the first to inform them. Man, this is going to be bigger news than the Olympics. Who cares about Bode not winning a gold. Lance was just found guilty of using EPO.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Soggy Feed Bag said:


> I am sorry, I must have missed the article where Lance was found guilty of using EPO.


Amnesia or illiteracy?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

rocco said:


> Another great champion who showed up at the starting line hung over...


The difference is that he and others like Cedric Gracia (MTB downhiller) party all night, show up hungover and WIN. 

Bode the Bigmouth talked a lot of smack, showed up hungover and promptly laid a huge egg, which makes him nothing more than a huge fraud.

He's got a chance to make right...lets see what he does.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> Amnesia or illiteracy?


I asked you to send me the link to the news story that said Armstrong was convicted of using EPO to win the tour. From your quotes, he used EPO, all I did was ask you to site the source that said he was convicted and this is your response. Boy, you made yourself look like a goof. You out-right accuse someone with no reputable source to quote and you now say that I am illiterate?? Put the article out for everyone to read, I am sure someone else on this board can call me and read it to me since I am so illiterate. What a fool you made yourself look like. I called you out and you have no comeback.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

If LA is innocent of doping, why isn't he sueing L'Equipe and any other organisation questioning his "cleanliness"?

Methinks it may be because he knows that he would lose due to him being guilty!

He seems to sue at the slightest provocation. Why not this time?

Makes you wonder......


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*too late now.*



ultimobici said:


> If LA is innocent of doping, why isn't he sueing L'Equipe and any other organisation questioning his "cleanliness"?
> 
> Methinks it may be because he knows that he would lose due to him being guilty!
> 
> ...



statute of limitations expired in late october on his ability to sue l'equipe.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok ok..with all the bad Bode talk...For anyone who has never tried down hill skiing and thinks it looks easy with your beer in your hand and watching it from you counch better think twice. I have to say to everyone lets see you hold you breathe for two minutes going down a mountain with an average 3000ft drop with blind turns and hitting 76mph. Go stick you head out the window when you are driving at 76mph and then come back and chime in. Hell at 76 mph you can't even see where you are going down the mountain because your eyes are being shakin so bad from the bumps it all feel and memory.. SO if you can do it. You can say what ever you want. You are the man's man. Hail to the KING baby.....


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't recall anyone mocking Bode of his talents. We mainly all think he is a dick for his behavior.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*"his behavior"*



Soggy Feed Bag said:


> I don't recall anyone mocking Bode of his talents. We mainly all think he is a dick for his behavior.


what precisely are you referring to? I don't follow alpine sports very closely aside from reading what's in <i>Outside</i> so my knowledge of "his behavior" may be limited. As far as I've seen his offenses are limited to admitting to skiing loaded and, while making a statement regarding the relative ease of avoiding doping sanctions, alleging that LA and Barry Bonds use PEDs. 
As you're someone who appears quite willing to forgive LA's many examples of asshattery, I'm legitimately curious what miller has done to give you the vapors.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

this is just a bunch of bone-headed speculation.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

*Such a shame*

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/to...cB?slug=ap-ski-menscombined&prov=ap&type=lgns

My day just got better. LOL


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*wow. another lance fanboy with an axe.*



Soggy Feed Bag said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/to...cB?slug=ap-ski-menscombined&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> My day just got better. LOL


so...no cogent reason for "thinking he's a dick for his actions", just another awestruck fanboy that opposes anyone who dares suggest LA might have used PEDs. nice.


----------



## Soggy Feed Bag (Jan 13, 2006)

*Fact:*
Bode Miller is 0 for 2 thus far in the Olympics

*Fact:*
LA was never proven guilty by "any" court of law for taking performance enhancing supplements


----------

